# [SOLVED] Lokalizacja w Openbox.

## Rolmo

Witam.

Skonfigurowałem Gentoo z Openboxem z polską lokalizacją. Po konfiguracji polecenie locale wydawało mi np. LC_COLLATE=POSIX. Działo się to tylko i wyłącznie w Openboxie, poza nim, było wszystko w porządku. Dodałem do .bashrc komendę export LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8. Podczas uruchamiania aplikacji z terminala są one w języku polskim. Problem zaczyna się kiedy uruchamiam je z menu Openboxa. Są one w języku angielskim.

Jak temu zaradzić?

```
grep login_cmd /etc/slim.conf

login_cmd           exec /bin/sh - ~/.xinitrc %session

# login_cmd           exec /bin/bash -login ~/.xinitrc %session

#login_cmd           exec /bin/bash -login /usr/share/slim/Xsession %session

```

Last edited by Rolmo on Sat Jul 14, 2012 9:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jacekalex

```
cat /etc/env.d/02locale 

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

```

Łap sznurka:

http://rofrol.wordpress.com/2008/02/25/lokalizacja-gentoo-i-utf-8/Last edited by Jacekalex on Sat Jul 14, 2012 9:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Rolmo

Mam takie ustawienia. Problem jest tylko i wylacznie podczas uruchamiania z menu Openboxa.

----------

## Jacekalex

Pokaż wynik:

```
qlist -ICvUq openbox
```

----------

## Rolmo

```
x11-wm/openbox-3.5.0-r1 nls session startup-notification
```

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Rolmo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> x11-wm/openbox-3.5.0-r1 nls session startup-notification
> ```
> ...

 

A jak masz ustawiną zmienną LINGUAS w make conf? i na wszelki wypadelk wynik polecniea locale, czy li razem:

```
grep LINGUAS /etc/make.conf

locale

locale -a
```

Właśnie wypakowalem źródla OpenBOxa - są w nich polskie pliki z tłumaczeniem

```
find /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/openbox-3.5.0-r1/work/openbox-3.5.0 -iname 'pl.*'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/openbox-3.5.0-r1/work/openbox-3.5.0/po/pl.po

/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/openbox-3.5.0-r1/work/openbox-3.5.0/po/pl.gmo

```

Edyta:

Zainstalowałem, i mam na razie menu pod myszką po angoelsku, ale komunikaty Openboxa po polsku.

Także cześciowy sukces...

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Sat Jul 14, 2012 9:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Rolmo

Wszystkie ustawienia są na pewno poprawne. W zasadzie problem już rozwiązałem poprzez przeniesienie wspomnianej w pierwszym poście komendy z ~/.bashrc do ~/.config/openbox/environment.

 *Quote:*   

> Właśnie wypakowalem źródla OpenBOxa - są w nich polskie pliki z tłumaczeniem.

 

Chodziło mi o aplikacje uruchamiane z menu openboxa, a nie o język samego openboxa.

Dziękuję za pomoc.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

